# huron



## mrhookup (Jun 18, 2007)

any action around flatrock after the rain this week?


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

That wasn't nearly enough rain to have any affect. Yesterday the river was still really low and the fishing really slow :sad:.

There are a million tiny shad near the coffer right now. The Seagulls were having a field day on them. Some guy was there with his kids and letting them catch the things in a net [illegal]. They were just dumping them on the bank and leaving them. I hate that :rant:. It looks like crap and causes the place to stink. Hopefully some wildlife will clean most of them up, if there is no one around. 

Please throw your shad back into the water.


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, I have to be honest that the river is still VERY low (as low as I have seen it this time of year) and fish were virtually non-existent. Ran spawn and waxies without any luck. Its really going to take some water to jump start things. Otherwise, it may be a great spring with few fish making it into the river in the fall. On a side note, there were very few other fishers out yesterday so it is a good time to enjoy some peace and tranquility on the river.

One thing I would mention - I would NOT take a boat out there right now. That would be a recipe for disaster. Runs that I fish my float usually 3-4 feet deep, I was hitting bottom at 2 feet. Sad situation right now!!!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I crossed the Huron this morning and it is lower than I have even seen it. I have said that on different posts, here, about 4 times this fall - and every time it has been the truth. I cross it right below the dam @ Belleville (Huron River Drive), and it was so low it made me feel a bit sick, today. After the rain earlier in the week, it was up to normal levels for a couple days. I guess we need torrential rains.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

No rain in the long term forecast, but colder water is coming. That sure won't hurt.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Bring on the cold water. Rain will help but cold water is a must. Once we get the water temps down some will come. If we get rain on top of it we may see some decent action. Hope this fall is better than last.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I would take a high water event over colder water, right now. The river was up quite a bit today, from yesterday - but yesterday looked like they shut down the dam, and were just using buckets to pass a little water.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, were not getting rain anytime soon, so we will have to settle for colder water . 

That's odd about the water being up yesterday, by Belleville, because it was offically the lowest I've seen so far down where I fish. The rocks were all sticking out of the water, in the middle, below the Flatrock Coffer. In one of my downstream spots I could see every rock that makes up pile where I've gotten snagged a few times. If I had my hip boots, I could have got some of my gear back. Going to have to throw them in the truck. If I can't catch fish, I can at least build up my tackle collection. 

I took a ride out to Pt. Moullie the little canals you cross along Campau Road were dried up. I've seen them low before, but never dry.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

We must have seen it at different times of the day. It was very low again, today.


----------

